# mgf peptid



## David Fasnacht (Jan 15, 2011)

any one have any experiance with this peptid im looking for an idea on dose for a 200 lbs.monkey 5'8" 205 with a bf of about 7% what is the dosing protacal for this any sugestions would be apreciated


----------



## Myosin10 (Jan 17, 2011)

MGF is a good peptide especially when used with IGF. 

IGF pre workout 50-100mcg bilaterally
MGF post workout 50-100mcg bilaterally


----------

